# Hilliard Ohio--Bike Expo--March 19th.



## jimsbeercans (Feb 20, 2017)

A couple of us cabers are setting up near each other. Not sure what they will be bringing but will update this when I can. Here is some information. 

Spend the afternoon at the Ohio Bicycle Swap Meet - Sunday March 19 - 11 to 4pm. Two heated indoor buildings with 120 booths of new and used parts and accessories. Central Ohio bike shops displaying some new bikes and merchandise. People signed up so far are bringing vintage steel bikes, road, CX, mountain, bmx, parts, high end components, wheels, advocacy groups, clubs, and bicycle tours.  

Bike corral between the buildings to sell you bike, it is free to place your bike here, we are asking for a small donation to help recoup the rental cost if it sells.

Visit the web site for more info

www.ohiobicycleswapmeet.com 

Free admission and parking at the Franklin County Fairgrounds.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 20, 2017)

Went last year , it's worth going to


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 11, 2017)

coming up next weekend


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 11, 2017)

Have the spots beside Jim.  I'm bringing a early version of a Big Green sliding trike, 2006 Manta Ray never ridden, 86 Super Sport, 63 American black, 95 Huffy Metaloid, maybe a 92 Paramount Series 2. Something for everyone!  And parts of course. Even being inside hope the weather is decent.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 12, 2017)

No pictures yet. But maybe later in the week if stupid work doesn't call!
But I have 2 early Coppertone Travelers, His and Hers Suburbans (thanks Ron.) His and Hers Opaque Blues, Camelback Speedster, and a super clean 1956 24" Girls Huffy Mainliner. Almost never outside! 1964 Schwinn CO-ED that has the 2 speed red hub.

And a few others that I've been hoarding over winter. Probably a Le Tour and a World Sport.
Will see,


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 12, 2017)

You're welcome lol, hope you sell them


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 12, 2017)

I've heard good things about this meet, I will be attending and may bring a couple bikes to sell!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 12, 2017)

Here are a few pics before the wife came home. Still have 5 ready to pic and then to load all of these.

A note from past years..Not much to eat when you are there but locally (with-in ) 5 miles are many resturants and fast food places. They were working on a food truck or 2 but haven't heard a word about it.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 19, 2017)

Loaded up and heading that way in a few..Will post a few pics if I get time tonight. See you there!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 19, 2017)

Had a good time today only took a couple pics but here they are


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 20, 2017)

Had a good time, Crowd was there and about 8 set up outside. Didn't get around much as I was there to sell not buy!


----------

